

Introduction to Algorithms, Third Edition - tokenadult
http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&tid=11866

======
antirez
I love this book. I bring it with me everywhere. Still it lacks a few things,
for instance the compression algorithms are not cover well enough, and IMHO
not including skip lists is a too big mistake as most of the times skip lists
are as good as balanced trees but with a smaller memory footprint and simpler
implementations.

Also bloom filters are not covered. There are too little real world hints. For
instance things like collisions resolutions algorithms in the real world (with
real CPUs): is chaining better than double hashing? And so forth.

------
marcamillion
Same book for $30 less brand new at Amazon -
[http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Algorithms-Third-
Thomas-C...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Algorithms-Third-Thomas-
Cormen/dp/0262033844/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258419328&sr=8-1)

------
sb
I have read the changes in the available Preface PDF ([ _1_ ]), and wondered
about the authors using MacDraw Pro for creating illustrations. What does HN
use?

I used to create drawings using Visual Thought. Now for my technical TeX-
documents I use InkScape. I would very well like to know if there are better
tools out there...

[ _1_ ]: <http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/chapters/0262033844pref1.pdf>

~~~
acj
I've been using OmniGraffle to prepare DFDs, flow charts, and UML diagrams for
my thesis. The UI is very polished and easy to learn.

------
tokenadult
Links to explanations of the professor jokes in the new edition here:

<http://mitpress.mit.edu/algorithms/profjokes3e.asp>

~~~
white_eskimo
thanks for sharing. Those jokes also seem to apply to some of the homework
problems encountered in the 2nd edition. I had no clue that Professor Bunyan
was a reference to Paul Bunyan (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Bunyan>).

------
vlad
If I remember correctly, a big change is that the pseudocode more closely
resembles syntax of modern languages.

~~~
harpastum
Really? that sounds great. I've been working through the book in one of my
classes this semester, and the pseudo-code drives me crazy sometimes:
[http://blog.samwarmuth.com/post/246208606/in-what-cases-
do-y...](http://blog.samwarmuth.com/post/246208606/in-what-cases-do-you-run-
line-17)

overall, however, the book is great.

------
mahmud
First AIMA, now this.

Today seems like the "3rd Edition of a computing classic" day: someone please
post a link to new Essentials of Programming Languages, in its 3rd Edition :-)

~~~
tjr
<http://www.eopl3.com/>

------
julsonl
I found Skiena's: [http://www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Manual-Steve-
Skiena/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Manual-Steve-
Skiena/dp/0387948600) to be much more readable, but Cormen's is still
considered THE bible algorithms anyway.

------
sid0
It's a great reference book, but I don't think it's a good text book. I had a
lot of trouble trying to treat it as one and learn anything truly new from it
-- for that, I turned to the book by Dasgupta et al and found it much more
helpful.

